# Chesapeake Bay Retrievers



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well...I want another dog...but its Drews turn to pick and he wants a water retriever so him and his buddies don't have to haul butt through the mud to get their ducks :baby:

I want a catahoula but they aren't exactly known for their labrador impersonations. Drew wanted a lab but I don't want a lab so we settled on a chocolate lab. Then the other day he was at his buddies house shooting shit and talking about dogs. This guy is actually his friends dad but Drew is really good friends with him too. 

Anyway, this guy suggested a Chesapeake bay retriever. 

When I was a kid, my grandparents had 2. Sam and Sandy. 

Anyone here familiar with the breed?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have half of a chessie lol... Duke is chessie mix.

Extremely loyal, will protect me if he feels the need.
They're active but know when to relax.
They can get big... My friends chessie is from a breeder and is 90ish lbs.
Chessies are the biggest of the retrievers... But don't let size scare you away.

They love to hunt, they want a job... 
My friends chessie hunts all sort of game, very dedicated dog.
Even in my backyard, duke is the FIRST one to notice a rabbit in the yard.

But... They are stubborn... They need a firm but fair handler.
The saying for chessies is... You don't demand a chessie to do something, you negotiate.
But they are very smart..... Can you tell I love them?

Once we have room in the pack... A purebred chessie will be added


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> I have half of a chessie lol... Duke is chessie mix.
> 
> Extremely loyal, will protect me if he feels the need.
> They're active but know when to relax.
> ...


My grandma once told me that she was told that they are a "one person dog". Do you find that to be true? 

Size definitely doesn't scare me. I would have a GD and a Newf if I could


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott is very much a Labrador person. Labs are his breed and he said it's likely he'll never be without one but he said if he had to pick another breed it would be a Chessie. He loves them almost as much as he does Labs. Never owned one, just from what is heard and seen. To me they seem a step above a Lab in the hunting department. They come out as more dedicated, hardy and driven. I've heard they can have a "we'll discuss this" attitude lol, so in other words stubborn and you need to negotiate with them like tuckersmom20 said. Which he already does now with Ranger, and half the time Ranger doesn't even listen to him, just ignores him. So I don't think a Chessie will be much better in out case ha. However I can tell Ranger the same command and he'll do it. 

I think they are a wonderful breed and not one I'd turn away. But pretty much what tuckersmom20 said, they need a firm handler and a job. I firmly believe they are one person dogs and just tolerate everyone else.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OH my that poor pigeon! LOL


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My brother is a retriever trainer...he trains strictly retrievers for hunting.

His words-Chessies are without a doubt the most hard-headed, stubborn dogs to train. They are not "soft" in the least, which makes training them very difficult. 
He did also mention that they are generally one person dogs and are not the most social, happy go lucky dogs....unlike labs.

So, if you're looking for a hunting dog-Chessies are great.
If you're looking for a family dog that is easy to train and hunts-stick with labs.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

just curious...why don't you want a lab?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a friend who is trying to get rid of his 4 year old chessie (he thought he was getting a lab) he is not to good with his other male dog, I have heard that this is kind of common but I am no expert on the breed


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> just curious...why don't you want a lab?


I grew up with labs, everyone I know has a lab, and I find them fairly boring (sorry lab owners!). I just would like a different breed.

We are also looking at flat coats and tollers.

My grandparents chessies were such wonderful dogs. I don't remember them having any of these issues I have been hearing since looking into this. Their dogs were very sociable, loved everyone. They only issue they had were they liked to kill chickens but I'm sure thats just a training issue. My grandparents owned a 150 acre walnut orchard and had workers living on the land that had chickens.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

LOVE Tollers. I'd love to have one one day. If you get one I may come steal it. lol


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just like everyone else said... They can be one person dogs.
Unfortunately duke missed that memo. He is much more reserved around men though, they really have to work to earn anything from him.
Women... Friggen ladies man.

Yup, they're stubborn. Training with duke even though he's a chessie mix... Has always been difficult.
But, once you're on the same page with him... Training accomplishments happen.
They can be trained and once they are... Great dogs.

Duke is social with other dogs... 
When it comes to people.. He is very picky. He doesn't like men. Period.
He puts on the big tough show ( deep growl, intent stare, furs up and then hop and bark).
Just last weekend at my moms, I caught my moms friend (male) pretty much stare down with duke.
I told him, I advise highly you don't do that.. Seem duke that as a cue...started barking at him and hopping.
Duke is rescue, so if I had him since a pup... I would make sure things were different.

Chessies will protect their person and family.. But will love to hunt.. And swim.
Give them a job and they're happy.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

The two Chessies I know of were reserved and one even bit my co-worker. The other ladies was not allowed to be pet unless she said it was ok. I didn't like either of them thanks to their attitudes.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I grew up with labs, everyone I know has a lab, and I find them fairly boring (sorry lab owners!). I just would like a different breed.


I am right there with you on that one. I love them as a breed and a well bred one is simply a beauty to look at. But to me they are boring and everyone and their grandma has one.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I am right there with you on that one. I love them as a breed and a well bred one is simply a beauty to look at. But to me they are boring and everyone and their grandma has one.


I really don't mean anything negative by it. They are great dogs and obviously very popular for a good reason. 

My way of thinking is, you only live once, and I would like to own all my favorite dog breeds within my life. There are more than one breed that is good for water retrieval. Heck, if it were only my decision, I would get a Portuguese water dog. I can't see Drew out there with his buddies with a dog that looks like a poodle though ound:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Neither do I. Most of the ones I've met I've been great dogs, my dads best friend has a beautiful black lab, my old neighbor had a bug lug of a yellow lab that she gave to family, one of my other friends have a yellow lab, they are every where!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Neither do I. Most of the ones I've met I've been great dogs, my dads best friend has a beautiful black lab, my old neighbor had a bug lug of a yellow lab that she gave to family, one of my other friends have a yellow lab, they are every where!!!


A good friend of mine has a BEAUTIFUL black lab. If I could have one like him, I would get it.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i get that you want something more novel then a lab. every time I go to the beach it's nothing but labs and golden's. that's kind of why I like lab mixes because they have the great lab friendly personality with a little bit of a twist depending on what they are mixed with.

If you want a true hunting dog though it makes more sense to get a pure bred dog bred for that purpose if the breeder actually hunts with their line because you know it should be able to do the job.

those tollers sure are cute. i'd go for one of those over a chessie if you have the time to keep them busy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> i get that you want something more novel then a lab. every time I go to the beach it's nothing but labs and golden's. that's kind of why I like lab mixes because they have the great lab friendly personality with a little bit of a twist depending on what they are mixed with.
> 
> If you want a true hunting dog though it makes more sense to get a pure bred dog bred for that purpose if the breeder actually hunts with their line because you know it should be able to do the job.
> 
> those tollers sure are cute. i'd go for one of those over a chessie if you have the time to keep them busy.


Lab mixes are great!

My first dog as a kid was a black lab/Dalmatian. She was born 2 houses away and we would go to their house to watch the little "family" play. Dal dad, black lab mom, and 4 little black puppies. 

Our second dog was one of our first dogs offspring. It was an accidental breeding between our dog and our friends Malamute. That dog was our second lab mix and he is still kicking at 13. 

We do prefer to go with a breeder who breeds for the specific job we need it to do just so there aren't any surprises. We haven't picked a breed yet so I haven't be searching for breeders but we are looking to get one this summer sometime.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> LOVE Tollers. I'd love to have one one day. If you get one I may come steal it. lol


Loudest, most annoying dogs EVER.
Their "screams" are like nothing I have ever heard.
Pretty dogs...but I'd never own one because of their vocalization.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> Loudest, most annoying dogs EVER.
> Their "screams" are like nothing I have ever heard.
> Pretty dogs...but I'd never own one because of their vocalization.


Never heard of this but I just youtubed it. 

Totally reminds me of Mikeys screaming when he is excited.


----------

